# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Need For Speed: Undercover

## Patron

*Разработчик:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Издатель:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Дистрибьютор:* Софт Клаб
*Статус:* В продаже
*Релиз:* 21 ноября 2008 года
*Дата выхода в России:* 26 Ноября 2008 года
*Официальный сайт:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Официальный сайт 2:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Жанр:* Arcade / 3D Racing (Cars)
*Игровые платформы:* XBOX 360, PLAYSTATION3, PlayStation2, Wii, PSP, Nintendo DS, *PC*, Mobile.



> Кто бы мог подумать, что твоя жизнь обернется погоней, где ты - то дичь, то охотник. Садись за руль, чтобы внедриться в безжалостный международный преступный синдикат и обрушить его изнутри. Тот, кого ты преследуешь, - настоящий маньяк на колесах. Он гоняет, словно от этого зависит его жизнь, и, возможно, так оно и есть. У него ответы на все твои вопросы, и твоя задача - выбить их из него. Нечего и говорить, что армада полицейских перехватчиков в зеркале заднего вида не сделает твою жизнь легче. Все, что ты умеешь, каждая капля твоего мастерства понадобятся, чтобы уйти от закона, победить врага и обнаружить истину, которая положит конец этой погоне раз и навсегда. 
> 
> Особенности игры: 
> 
> * Глубоко в подполье - полная драйва история о погоне и предательстве. Выполняй задания и проходи гонки, чтобы показать себя и свалить международный преступный синдикат. 
> 
> * Битва на хайвее - победи копов и гонщиков, порвав их на части в скоростных погонях с высокими ставками. Новый, сильно улучшенный искусственный интеллект сделал копов умнее и агрессивнее. Теперь они стремятся взять вас здесь и сейчас любыми средствами. 
> 
> * Победи в открытом мире - прорвись через мощную систему хайвеев в открытый мир побережья Трай-Сити - с тремя уникальными городами, соединенными множеством автострад.
> ...


*Системные требования*



> OS: Windows XP SP3 or Vista SP1
> *Процессор: Intel Pentium 4 (либо такой же по мощности), CPU - 2.8 Ghz или выше (3.0GHz для Windows Vista)
> Оперативная память: 1GB RAM
> Видеокарта: 128 мегабайт встроенной памяти, вроде Geforce 6500, Radeon 9500 или лучше, DirectX совместимость, поддержка Pixel Shader 2.0 или выше (AGP и PCI-Express)
> DirectX: 9.0c
> HDD: 5.5 GB свободного места (минимум)
> DVD привод: 8x
> Мультиплеер: широкополосное соединение и Network Interface Card*





*Список машин*



> *1. Aston Martin DB9 2006
> 2. Audi R8 2008 
> 3. Audi RS4 2006 
> 4. Audi S5 2009
> 5. Audi TT 2007 
> 6. BMW M3 (e92) 2008 
> 7. BMW M3 (e46) 2003
> 8. BMW M6 2008 
> 9. BMW Z4-M 2007
> ...





Информация взята с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

Ваше мнение по поводу данного гоночного симулятора?

----------


## Stych

Эта часть зачетная, я во все играл не понравилась только ProStreet не хватило у меня терпения ее добить, неудачная часть.

----------


## Patron

Не очень понравилась данная часть, слишком быстро прошёл. Ну так в принципе +8.5.

----------

